# Somewhat new to LGDs...



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

and I have a situation unfolding that I find interesting and need to know my next move. 

First a little back ground. Present dogs are 1) Vivian: anatolian/pyreenes, 2) Red: Redbone hound, 3) Sally: Bloodhound 4) Emerson: Bassett(always tied if outside, very untrustworthy with animals)

Vivian has been here about two years and takes her job seriously. We have lots of coyotes. She is least fond of the pigs and horses. 

Red thinks all babies of any species are her responsiblity. She is a 3 legger so she hangs close to the house.

Sally, the new dog on the block, has been a city dog and has a bit of learning to do. She is 8 or 9, pretty over weight and every bit as stubborn as the bassett hound. 

I have 2 sows that farrowed a month ago, 17 piglets running around, cute as can be. I have worked with a training collar on Sally to get her to leave the piglets alone. Seems to be sucessful. She isn't real fond of momma sow trying to eat her. She can learn! Piglets get sick and I loose 3. We were scrambling around trying to figure out what was wrong with them and what to do for the rest and hadn't done anything with the bodies. When we finally got around to tending to the bodies one was gone.....can't find it. The next morning we find it. Red has it and is guarding it from Sally. Red and Vivian take turns guarding the piglet, not eating it. They move it from place to place and are pretty serious about Sally not coming near the piglet. 

Neighbors have lost cows and calves and those are fair game in their book, I have a bone yard to prove it. I do appreciate them not eating my animals but should I take the piglet from them. They have been told repeatedly that they are good dogs for taking care of the piglet but it's gonna get stinky. 

My big concern is I don't want to confuse my guardian. 
She is an awesome dog and I am the one who needs the education about what to expect in these situations.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bury any bodies, OR *cut them up * (Not *these* dead ones, but in the future)
and feed them to the dogs


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would let the sow guard her baby for a couple of days. But, take it away from the dogs.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

You are the boss and should always be allowed to remove whatever you want from the dogs. YOU taking something from them will not confuse them.

The bodies are small enough to be composted easily, if you put enough straw/wood chips/etc. on top of them, if you don't want to dig holes.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

The body is gone. Last I saw it Vivian was carrying it away from Sally. We have a bone yard at the back of our property in the wood. Coyotes generally take care of anything that dies. I was just unsure of what to do about this one piglet. The last thing I wanted to do was to discourage the dogs from guarding the piglet. 

It was actually a pretty cool thing to see transpire.


----------

